
Providing remote access to behind-a-NAT devices via SSH tunnels - binwiederhier
https://datto.engineering/post/providing-remote-access-to-datto-devices
======
opsdisk
Thanks for sharing this...love seeing creative uses of SSH tunneling! It's so
simple, but powerful too. Going to dig into the article some more later. If
anyone is interested, I wrote a whole book on SSH tunneling and port
redirection...it's free if you're a student:

The Cyber Plumber's Handbook

[https://cph.opsdisk.com/](https://cph.opsdisk.com/)

------
binwiederhier
Disclaimer: I wrote this post. Happy to answer any questions.

